# [solved]Probleme beim: emerge --update --deep world

## rrbs

Hallo,

als Greenhorn komm ich mit einigen Sachen noch nicht klar.

ich weis der text ist etwas lang aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen die Aktualisierung durchzubringen.

DANKE.

```
[blocks b      ] <dev-util/kdevelop-4.7.0:4 ("<dev-util/kdevelop-4.7.0:4" is blocking dev-util/kdevplatform-1.7.0)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/sysvinit ("sys-apps/sysvinit" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-217)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1, sys-fs/udev-218)

[blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-libs/libpostproc-10.20140517-r1, media-video/libav-9.17)

[blocks B      ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.2-r1 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.2-r1" is blocking app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r2)

[blocks B      ] media-libs/libpostproc ("media-libs/libpostproc" is blocking media-video/ffmpeg-2.3, media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.12)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/eudev ("sys-fs/eudev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-218-r2, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1, sys-fs/udev-218)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1, sys-apps/systemd-218-r2, sys-apps/systemd-215-r3, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.1-r4:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.240.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                   

    (and 34 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r2:0/5.18::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.18=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-HomeDir-1.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    (and 48 more with the same problem)

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.0:0/1.16.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.16.0= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.20-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    (and 10 more with the same problem)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.3-r1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server[glamor] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.5.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                         ^^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    x11-base/xorg-server[glamor?] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.11:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                         ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-video/libav-9.17:0/9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-video/libav-9.12[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,X?,encode?,gsm?,jpeg2k?,mp3?,opus?,sdl?,speex?,theora?,threads?,truetype?,vaapi?,vdpau?,x264?] (>=media-video/libav-9.12[abi_x86_64(-),X,encode,sdl,truetype]) required by (virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-video/libav:0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-video/libav:0= required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-libs/libpostproc-10.20140517-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-libs/libpostproc:0= required by (media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.6-r1:1/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    media-libs/libpostproc:0= required by (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 required by (media-libs/mesa-10.4.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.8 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.0:0/1.16.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 required by (x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.3-r1:0/1.16.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.3 required by (app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.12:0/52.55.55::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-video/ffmpeg required by (app-cdr/k9copy-2.3.8-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-video/ffmpeg-2.0:0 required by (media-video/mplayer-1.2_pre20141011:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/eudev-2.1.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,gudev,introspection?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/eudev-1.5.3-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection]) required by (virtual/libgudev-215-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-fs/udev-218:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1 required by (virtual/udev-215:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-1000:0/0::sabayon-distro, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.13.9:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (sys-apps/systemd-218-r2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-204[pam] required by (sys-auth/pambase-20140313:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/systemd:0= required by (sys-apps/dbus-1.8.12:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-186:0=[pam] required by (gnome-base/gdm-3.14.1-r1:0/0::sabayon-distro, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-201 required by (sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-217:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.14.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-31 required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.14.2-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    sys-apps/systemd required by (x11-wm/mutter-3.14.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.11

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.16[video_cards_nouveau]

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.3-r1[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.5.0

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59 video_cards_vmware video_cards_intel video_cards_nouveau

# required by lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.8.0

# required by lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.8.0[policykit]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1 qt5

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0

# required by x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.8.0

# required by lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.8.0

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpcre-8.36 pcre16

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- rox-base/zeroinstall-injector-1.11::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Manuel Rüger <mrueg@gentoo.org> (17 Jan 2015)

# Unmaintained. Old eclasses, EAPIs and various bugs.

# See bug #533642

# Removal in 30 days.

- rox-base/mime-editor-0.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- rox-base/thumbs-0.1.4::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-admin/hwreport-0.11.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Christian Faulhammer <fauli@gentoo.org> (02 Sep 2014)

# website not working anymore and will stay like this,

# tool is useless. See bug 504734

- rox-extra/videothumbnail-0.1.14::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- rox-base/rox-2.10-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Last edited by rrbs on Thu Feb 12, 2015 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dekoding

Hallöchen

Versuch einmal emerge --update --newuse --deep --autounmask-write @world

danach solltest du dispatch-conf aus führen damit die

```
# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.11 

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.16[video_cards_nouveau] 

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.3-r1[xorg] 

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.5.0 

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59 video_cards_vmware video_cards_intel video_cards_nouveau 

# required by lxqt-base/lxqt-policykit-0.8.0 

# required by lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.8.0[policykit] 

# required by @selected 

# required by @world (argument) 

>=sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.112.0-r1 qt5 

# required by dev-qt/qtcore-5.4.0 

# required by x11-misc/pcmanfm-qt-0.8.0 

# required by lxqt-base/lxqt-meta-0.8.0 

# required by @selected 

# required by @world (argument) 

>=dev-libs/libpcre-8.36 pcre16 
```

nach package.use kommen usw, aber genau lesen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und für das Problem mit libav und ffmpeg setze bitte das Flag -libav.

----------

## Finswimmer

libav darf dann aber nur in der make.conf global gesetzt werden!

Siehe news vom 01.02.15:

 *Quote:*   

> Please do not alter the state of 'libav' flag on a per-package basis
> 
> (e.g. via package.use). The flag needs to be set globally to have
> 
> consistent value throughout all packages. Otherwise, blockers will
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

Was würdet Ihr denn empfehlen? libav  deselektieren oder  ffmpeg rausschmeissen? Spricht was gehen ffmpeg?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Flag ffmpeg musst du setzen, damit ffmpeg oder libav installiert werden. Und mit dem Flag libav bestimmst du was von beiden.

Bei ffmpeg -libav wird ffmpeg installiert.

Bei ffmpeg libav wird libav installiert.

Im Zweifelsfall macht ffmpeg weniger Ärger als libav.

----------

## Erdie

Danke, den Weg bin ich gegangen. Ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob es der Weg der Tugend ist  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei ffmpeg libav wird libav installiert.

 und "libav" ist ja default, also reicht ja "ffmpeg" in make.conf , nich ?

----------

